# Dry skin



## Dash911 (Dec 25, 2014)

Can someone recommend what I can do for my 5 month old skin? His skin is very dry and he is scratching and caused some hair loss in one spot. He is currently blowing his coat and I brush him almost daily.


----------



## Kikka (Mar 23, 2015)

Have you ruled out allergies? Possibly something in his food that doesn't agree with him?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Have you taken your pup to a vet to get this checked out? Sailor had skin allergies in the spring/summer. Oatmeal baths would help for a few days for him...


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

I guess "dry skin" rules out a hotspot.

If the dog is really itchy and losing hair it could be a parasite problem, like demodetic mange or others. I'd get it checked out by the vet.


----------



## Dash911 (Dec 25, 2014)

He was taken to a vet about a month ago for dry skin and he said it will clear up. It cleared up but we had horrible weather and it came back. The hotspot is a possible cut because he did have a scab there and kept itching it so I think that's what that area could be. I will take him in again just to be sure.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I started give my two fish oil tablets. It helped.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm with Nikitta. With dry skin, my first thought is always to add fish oil and coconut oil to the diet. The two do a lot to soften the skin and coat.

What are you feeding?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Check out the diet. Be careful with what you give a bath with. I was using oatmeal and it turned out mine was allergic to oatmeal


----------



## Dash911 (Dec 25, 2014)

I took Dash back to the vet and $430 later, he was diagnosed with Demodex. ? I should've taken him in sooner. Apparently that isn't a scab around his eye from running into the tree branch as I initially thought. She prescribed ivermectin. I am currently giving him fish oil with all feelings. What else can I add to his diet? He is currently on blue wilderness large breed puppy food. He does very well with it and eats 2 cups 3 times a day. I feel horrible for not taking him in sooner. The hair loss continues to get worse so hopefully the ivermectin works.

Question, once the Demodex completely clears up (vet says about 6 weeks of treatment), will he be okay? 

Just wanted to thank those that mentioned Demodex to me making me rush to take him into the vet the next morning! Thank you!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Demodex in some dogs will go away with treatment, then come back 6 months later. A few recurrences are pretty common over several years. 

The key underlying problem that "caused" this his immune system isn't keeping the mites in check (every dog has those mites -- they only become a problem when the immune system can't regulate them). Everything you do for this dog from here on out needs to be focused on a strong immune system, so that it will keep the mites in check. Some seem to have weak immune systems genetically and it takes some work to get there.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

What kind of food do you have him on and do you give any supplements or mix ins? There is a good thread about boosting puppies immunity in this wellness forum. I decided after 2 months of giardia not going away with conventional meds it was time to go the boosted immune system route. Some things that I read that are good for immune system are probiotics, enzymes, quality food, omegas 3 fatty acids, vitamin c, coconut oil, and antioxidants. We used all of these plus parvaid which includes immune boosting ingredients such as echinacea, rosehips, goldenseal and garlic. I don't know if it was just chance but after 4 days he has had 2 strait days of solid poos so it looks like its working! For antioxidants I used blueberries and for omegas I used both real salmon and flaxseed oil. Parvaid is originally used for parvo but can be used as an immune boosting supplement and provides indstruction for this use on the package. Anyways all this info was just stuff I found online when looking so I am no expert! Good luck!


----------



## Isis von La (Apr 8, 2015)

Dash911 said:


> Can someone recommend what I can do for my 5 month old skin? His skin is very dry and he is scratching and caused some hair loss in one spot. He is currently blowing his coat and I brush him almost daily.


i switch to hypo allergenic shampoo AND conditioner (I think conditioner is a must) and saw a huge difference in my itchy scratchy pup!!!


----------

